# Frank Jackson (Opp, AL) this PM!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Me and Logan were suppose to hit up 3MB in the yaks tonight and I thought the weather was not going to cooperate. Also Logan said his arms were tired from all the football workouts he's been doing so we decided to hit up SOMEWHERE??? Finally decided on going to Frank Jackson State Park in Opp. Never been there or seen the lake but heck it was only an hour drive so what the hay!!!

We took bass rods and I brought a light tackle bream pole. Started out with a few bites and no takers....got over to a very stumpy area---








I threw out a Zoom Trick Worm in June Bug and rolled it over a lily, and BAM then I saw what it was....Biggest warmouth I have caught so far.....








Logan was chunking frogs and suddenly BAM and the drag went!!! A few nice jumps and this nice un was on board.....








I swapped from plastics to crickets sooooooo many times and got a few small bites on crickets....even got a foot in the pic fer ya'll!!!








I took my plastics off and told Logan that I don't like frogs but there were too many hitting em so I swapped to my frog.....I had a nice bite and took me into the lily's and got off....I chunked out and BAM then right into the lily's!!! Never got it back out and snapped the line!!! I just might have to use some braid next time since I'm getting good bites from these frogs....

By then the storms were rolling in and the weather was freakey!!!















Logan got a couple more hits on the frog and I put my stuff up except fer the bream rig....I chunked a cricket out and BAM----got this baby!!!








All in all it wasn't a productive night but a very nice lake and purty nice campground that I was wanting to check out so I killed 2 birds w/ one stone!!! I will be back to both fish and camp!!! Ohhhhh it's $3 a person and $3 a boat.....Not sure on camping, but they have a website.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I love that lake. There's a bridge from the campground to an island. Seen a lot of locals hang a lantern from the bridge and catch crappie


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice bass and cracker! That lake has some monster jackfish in it also...Try a rapala husky jerk next time they will inhale it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Finally got the pictures sorted properly!!!! 

We found a nice hole that was probably 3 feet deep and it didn't have a fish on it at all....We didn't mark much in the way of fish..... I like the lake though!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

It's good to just go exploring sometimes. :thumbup:


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's one of my favorite fw fish to catch shellcracker.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Jason
I bought some property up that way a couple years ago.. (about 10-15 min away).. on the other side of the pea river .. if you get back up there give me a shout .. we have 70 acres, couple ponds which might have some fish.. and plenty of 4 legged critters... 
and yeah that is a real nice park/lake.
rich


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

reel_crazy said:


> Jason
> I bought some property up that way a couple years ago.. (about 10-15 min away).. on the other side of the pea river .. if you get back up there give me a shout .. we have 70 acres, couple ponds which might have some fish.. and plenty of 4 legged critters...
> and yeah that is a real nice park/lake.
> rich


Choot yeah.....always looking fer some place different! Plus it's a little less then an hour away!:thumbsup:


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Jason said:


> Me and Logan were suppose to hit up 3MB in the yaks tonight and I thought the weather was not going to cooperate. Also Logan said his arms were tired from all the football workouts he's been doing so we decided to hit up SOMEWHERE??? Finally decided on going to Frank Jackson State Park in Opp. Never been there or seen the lake but heck it was only an hour drive so what the hay!!!
> 
> We took bass rods and I brought a light tackle bream pole. Started out with a few bites and no takers....got over to a very stumpy area---
> View attachment 551273
> ...


Hell yea! I was in Florala at lake jackson yesterday afternoon. Ole stretch Gaines tried telling me how to fish Frank Jackson in Opp but I still have not had much luck up there! Nice trip from the looks of it


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good pics and report, but who is the guy in the very subdued gray shirt?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report and pics! I love those Warmouth. You think you have a 3lb bass on when the reality is you have a bass head and not much else.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I love Frank Jackson. Used to go up there once a week. My favorite lures are a Brovarny swim jig and a watermelon Senko wacky rigged. Caught a lot of bass going under 331 and up the left side. Baited a catfish hole several times. Caught 35 one day and 9 of them were over 5 pounds.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great report. Frank Jackson has been on my bucket list for some time but haven't made it yet. Maybe in the fall for some crappie.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> Good pics and report, but who is the guy in the very subdued gray shirt?


hahaha, I under dress when it comes to fresh water! Not to mention it was overcast yesterday w/ a bit of rain so no need fer my cowboy hat! :thumbsup:


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a nice looking lake. Man, I miss bass fishing.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

If you go camping there you'll have access to the lake at night. The cat fishing is awesome; I've heard.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

johnboatjosh said:


> If you go camping there you'll have access to the lake at night. The cat fishing is awesome; I've heard.


That's what I was thinking.....and the lake would be all to yourself (and others camping) since it's closed at 1900!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Great report and pictures! :thumbsup:


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

fishwalton said:


> Great report. Frank Jackson has been on my bucket list for some time but haven't made it yet. Maybe in the fall for some crappie.


yep...on my bucket list too. Maybe once it cools off some....or a good cloudy day.


----------

